# False Positive?



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Last night, for some reason, I got an urge to take a pregnancy test. It was around eleven and I just ovulated a week ago, but I got a faint positive. So of course I took another one. And got another faint line.

I decided not to assume anything until morning and test again using FMU, but when I did, I got two negatives.

I don't know what's up. I hadn't been to the bathroom in over 12 hours when I took the first test, while this mornings test were just six hours after the first ones. I'm probably testing too soon. I don't know what made me test, but how common are false positives?


----------



## TaraRae82 (Oct 16, 2007)

It depends on the brand. Some are more reliable than others. How many dpo are you? You might check peeonastick.com for more info on your brand of tests. GL!


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

false positives are VERY rare! i'd say you're pg. Congrats if you are!


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jee'smom* 
false positives are VERY rare! i'd say you're pg. Congrats if you are!

We'll see! I'm taking an approach of "watchful waiting" until my period's due.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phantaja* 
We'll see! I'm taking an approach of "watchful waiting" until my period's due.

Hope you get the result you want, mama.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

What brand of test was it that gave the + and the -

It is truly very rare to get a false + but a bad batch does happen every once in awhile.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

What brands were the tests? Some are very sensitive while others are less so.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

They were internet cheapies that I bought in a panic once when my period was late.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Good luck, mama I hope it all works out for you.

I did once have a false positive that was with clear blue easy.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I've gotten chemical lines on cheapo pg tests that looked like positives, they were even slightly pink, but I was most definitely not pg. one wk after ovulation would be extremely early for a + (if you are completely sure that's when you o'd?)

can you post pics?


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I tossed the tests. I'm sure that they were false positves, but I had to ask because I've always heard that any line should be considered positive. They were pinkish purple and everything!

I'm not *positive* that that's when I O'd, but I'm about 75 percent sure.

Sigh. I'm sad. I was "pregnant" for a whole night, but now I'm most likely not.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I hate those cheap pieces of crapola. but maybe there is still a chance, test again in another week!


----------

